# 2011 Esb Winter Warmer Homebrew Competition



## Korev (23/3/11)

Hi Guys and Gals.

It's that time again for the 2011 Extra Special Brewers Winter Warmer competition.

Go to http://www.esbcomp.com.au/ for entry forms and details.

This is a BJCP registered competition and with strength over 6% abv we will need lots of judges so mark your diaries

Cheers

P1


----------



## barls (23/3/11)

nice ive got some to enter, how about braggots as well? they are a recognised bjcp style.


----------



## mikem108 (24/3/11)

can we have a later start than 9am please :unsure:


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/11)

Nothing like an upcoming comp to give me an idea on what to brew next. :icon_cheers:


----------



## beer slayer (24/3/11)

Nice work P1

Thats a nice looking site!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Korev (24/3/11)

BS - My daughter did the site - note some of bARRY's recipes are there as well.

Mike - what start time would suit??

Barls - perhaps next year?

P1


----------



## barls (24/3/11)

hopefully, i really want to see if i can do better that 34 with the new batch, might brew this again soon.


----------



## redbeard (24/3/11)

Just bring a bottle on comp day Barls & we'll judge it for you


----------



## samhaldane (24/3/11)

Which group is Christmas Beer in?


----------



## Barry (25/3/11)

Christmas beer is with the Belgians, as been accidently left off the list. Thought all those "odd" Christmas spices etc would fit with the Belgians better.


----------



## samhaldane (25/3/11)

Barry said:


> Christmas beer is with the Belgians, as been accidently left off the list. Thought all those "odd" Christmas spices etc would fit with the Belgians better.



Sounds good. Thanks Barry.


----------



## Korev (27/3/11)

Ah - well spotted the clerical error.

Looks like some good sponsors again this year - will let you all know when confirmed along with what you COULD WIN if bARRY slips up!!!

P1


----------



## Sydneybrewer (27/3/11)

cool just had a look and i think i will be entering a ESB, will be my first comp so really looking forward to getting some feedback on my beer good or bad


----------



## mikem108 (28/3/11)

errr Just a bit later than 9, even 10 or 11 is better, after lunch ideal !


----------



## Sydneybrewer (28/3/11)

might even enter a FES that has been aging for about 14 months now... just need to crack open a bottle to see if the age has treated her well.


----------



## unrealeous (28/3/11)

I'm currently cranking out a Strong Scottish Ale - just finished caramelising the first runnings in the kettle


----------



## DJR (28/3/11)

No specialty/belg specialty?

Peated tripel?


----------



## Sydneybrewer (29/3/11)

Korev said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> It's that time again for the 2011 Extra Special Brewers Winter Warmer competition.
> 
> ...



hi just a question, i was going to put down an ESB for this comp, which is around 5.5% abv typical for the style but i see you have said that strength is over 6%, is this for all beers or just a general statement.. sorry for the stupid question i just want to make sure i get my beer right.


----------



## lagers44 (29/3/11)

Hey Sydneybrewer, this would be a general statement as some of the beers will be more than 6%. The more judges the lighter their headaches the next day.


----------



## Barry (29/3/11)

The only constant in our comps is that ESB must be one of the styles because we are the ESB Club. So make your ESB to style :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sydneybrewer (29/3/11)

Barry said:


> The only constant in our comps is that ESB must be one of the styles because we are the ESB Club. So make your ESB to style :icon_cheers:



cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Korev (29/3/11)

DJR said:


> No specialty/belg specialty?
> 
> Peated tripel?



Christmas Beer ish?

P1


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/11)

mikem108 said:


> can we have a later start than 9am please :unsure:




Woossie. Can we have the pool cover off this year so we can have a swim first?

Sadly (for you) Korev I am available again this year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (29/3/11)

I'm with Mike. A 9am start can be a bit brutal, on both the judges and on the first few beers they judge. But either way I'm hoping to be there. Looks great, well done ESBers. :icon_cheers: 

I also vote for starting (and perhaps finishing) the day by throwing FGZ into the pool.


----------



## barls (29/3/11)

right we will need a crane to do that or it might take all of us to put him in there.


----------



## redbeard (29/3/11)

Nah, just wait till he's next to the pool, then walk directly at him, offering a glass of Kriek or Framboise Lambic ...

:lol:

So 930am Stu ? Perhaps a small black coffee & a danish for the calibration ??


----------



## Korev (30/3/11)

I will need contributions towards my water bill - Archimedes' Principle 

For a bonus I can turn the solar heating into reverse Icebergs anyone?

So how does two judging sessions sound



Morning 10:00 start 13:00 Lunch 
Afternoon 14:00 - till finished

P1


----------



## Barry (30/3/11)

Two judging sessions sounds like a great idea.


----------



## barls (30/3/11)

if i come along, could bring the portable smoker.
will ask the wife if she wants to come as well.


----------



## mikem108 (31/3/11)

```
if i come along, could bring the portable smoker
```

Thats no way to refer to your wife Barls.


B)


----------



## Korev (21/4/11)

Guys,

Probably the time to consider brewing this weekend for the ESB Winter Warmer comp ~12 weeks for a strong ale/(lager) to condition probably around the minimum time to knock the rough edges off

Cheers
P1


----------



## barls (21/4/11)

what category for a smoked belgian dark strong???


----------



## Barry (22/4/11)

Sounds like a Christmas ale to me.


----------



## Barry (28/5/11)

Had a very good ESB Club meeting last night. Seemed to be more than the usual number of high gravity beers being shared by "concerned" brewers. Could it be that the ESB Winter Warmers Comp is drawing near? Some great prizes, entries close Friday 8th July at most drop off points, Saturday 9th July at The Brew Shop Peakhurst. So time is running out in which to brew those winning beers. Links to entry details and forms earlier in this topic or from the ESB Home Brew Supplies site. :beer:


----------



## Peter Wadey (28/5/11)

Barry said:


> Had a very good ESB Club meeting last night. Seemed to be more than the usual number of high gravity beers being shared by "concerned" brewers. Could it be that the ESB Winter Warmers Comp is drawing near? Some great prizes, entries close Friday 8th July at most drop off points, Saturday 9th July at The Brew Shop Peakhurst. So time is running out in which to brew those winning beers. Links to entry details and forms earlier in this topic or from the ESB Home Brew Supplies site. :beer:



Given last month it sounds like it was a good night to stay away. 
(Cooler bag safely in garage)

P3


----------



## Colbatt (1/6/11)

Dropped off my ESB entry to Dave's today (early I know but just heading off for a longish holiday). Good luck to all!


----------



## matthendry (6/6/11)

Hi Barry and crew Ive just returned from the US ...after 8 years ....if you need a hand Judging just private message me with the details .


----------



## Barry (11/6/11)

Only 4 weeks before entry deadlines. Entries have already been dropped off. While there is no extra points for early entries make sure you lodge you fine winter warmers before it is too late. great prizes to won.


----------



## leeboy (19/6/11)

Hi, just a quick question with the forms for entering. I assume that the entry No. section should be left blank. For you guys to fill in?
The Group - I can see the groupings but there are no names, I would assume Strong Ales, Dark Strong Ales, Bocks and Belgian Strong Ales??? Are you after different "group" names?

Thanks in advance for the help fellas.


----------



## Korev (23/6/11)

"Hi, just a quick question with the forms for entering. I assume that the entry No. section should be left blank. For you guys to fill in? correct
The Group - I can see the groupings but there are no names, I would assume Strong Ales, Dark Strong Ales, Bocks and Belgian Strong Ales??? Are you after different "group" names?

Don't worry about the group names just make sure you clearly identify the style that you are entering.

Cheers

P1


----------



## Korev (23/6/11)

OK Please would all persons who would like to judge/steward advise if you are BJCP and PM me to confirm that you are available. 

Thanks
P1


----------



## Korev (23/6/11)

Not long before entries are due!!

Now I expect that most of you are only entering for the valuable feedback and if you place and get a prize that is a bonus.






Enough teasing stay tuned for more updates over the next week


Cheers
P1


----------



## Korev (25/6/11)

Thanks to our generous sponsors - 

4 groups

1st $100 gift voucher
2nd $50 gift voucher
3rd $25 gift voucher

for each group as attached.

P1


Grand Prize(s) details to follow

P1 

View attachment Groupings.pdf


----------



## samhaldane (25/6/11)

Korev said:


> for each group as attached.



Which group is Christmas Beer in? The one with Baltic Porter?

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Korev (25/6/11)

Hi Sam,

In with the Belgians.

Cheers

P1 

View attachment Groupings_1.1.pdf


----------



## BOG (25/6/11)

I have an ESB I'd like some feedback on, so would like to enter it, but I have the following questions;

At the opening of the thread it says beers with above 6% ABV but mine is at the bottom end of the ESB scale. (I like a less "robust"bitter) it's sitting at 5% but this is still within 8C style as per guidelines.
I suspect this should be ok. 

Also, Why do you choose a 600ml bottle when all the good imported ESB's come in 500ml bottles? Hence what I bottle in.
(I hate buying 750ml bottles of "session"beer just to get a comp bottle)

Will you require 2 x 500ml or will one be ok. (I'll surrender one more if required but thought I'd ask)



BOG


----------



## Barry (26/6/11)

Good Day
Because we are the ESB club, ESB is always in the comp. So enter your ESB. It would be best to enter 2 x 500 ml entries given the rules have been set. Don't wont protests


----------



## Korev (26/6/11)

GRAND Prizes - thanks to our generous sponsors

Best of Show based on highest point beer wins a Kegerator - - Woot and a free entry to the US NHC next year

Best Brewer based on the number of entries that place 1st, 2nd and 3rd in each group with points allocated 3, 2 and 1 for 1st 2nd 3rd

WINS a Brewday at the Lord with Damon

Cheers
P1


----------



## felten (26/6/11)

Wow that is awesome... can I enter from interstate?


----------



## MattC (26/6/11)

felten said:


> Wow that is awesome... can I enter from interstate?



Pretty sure this is not exclusively a NSW comp....

Cheers


----------



## Barry (26/6/11)

Comp is opened to all home brewers.


----------



## Barry (4/7/11)

Just a reminder re entry deadlines

4.00pm Friday 8th July 2011 (this Friday)
ESB Brewing Supplies 1/11 Lorraine Street, Peakhurst,nsw
Daves Homebrew, North Sydney, NSW
The Country Brewer, Thornleigh, NSW
Absolute Homebrew, St Marys, NSW
Northern Brew, Woonona, NSW

OR 

The very latest is 4.00 pm Saturday 9th July
The Brew Shop Henry Lawson Dr Peakhurst

Please PM Korev re judging or stewarding.

Good Luck. :beer:


----------



## Barry (8/7/11)

Deadline for entries is 4.00 pm today at most locations.
Deadline for The Brew Shop is 4.00 pm tomorrow.
Get those entries in.


----------



## Mikedub (8/7/11)

Phew, got my entry in just yesterday, had to reassure my young ESB that he'll be OK, (he was worried he'd get bullied by those big RIS and Strong Scottish Ales he'll have share a crate with this week) :unsure:


----------



## Barry (8/7/11)

We at the ESB Club take care of all beers but especially ESB's. So your young ESB will be AOK (I wiil keep him away from the RIS's, they hit the alcohol pretty hard).


----------



## hewy (9/7/11)

I would like to apologies for the packaging of my entry in advance...

It was a last minute decision to enter - sorry for the shoddy packaging

Looking forward to some feedback though :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/11)

Got my entry in last week. It's gonna be a long week. 
good luck everyone


----------



## Korev (10/7/11)

Just starting to register all the entries - long week for all concerned I suspect.

Cheers

P1


----------



## Korev (16/7/11)

Results will be posted tomorrow

Cheers
P1


----------



## Korev (17/7/11)

Results attached.

Thanks to everyone who entered 98 entries in total. The weather held good for the judging with a good turnout of BJCP judges. Special thanks to Maurice as the Chief and only Steward and also to Richard for preparing the lunch which was excellent.

As you can see by the results it was a very close run competition congratulations to all.


Those who did not place will receive their score sheets in the post later this week. The winners will get theirs back once the certificates have been printed this will take at least a couple of weeks.


Please could I request that the first place getters provide me with their recipes and details of process for posting on the esbcomp web site

Once again thanks to all for participating

Cheers

P1 

View attachment 110717_ESB_Winter_Warmers_Comp_Results.pdf


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (17/7/11)

Awesome work guys. Thanks again.

Got me by 0.25 Sam!

Cheers
D


----------



## Hogan (17/7/11)

What does HC stand for in the judging sheet please.

Cheers, Hoges.

Highly Commended perhaps?


----------



## BOG (17/7/11)

Wow, I got a HC (assuming thats Highly Commended. Yes ?) with an ESB in the ESB comp.....

Really very pleased. 

I thought it tasted OK. It varied quite a bit depending on the bottle. The keg tasted very different.
Some bottles were overgassed. Be really pissed if I was marked down hard for gas volumes. Only one point difference to get a place.


Will I get a certificate for a HC?



BOG


----------



## Korev (17/7/11)

Yes HC = Highly Commended

Yes you will get a Certificate

Cheers

P1


----------



## mikk (17/7/11)

Thanks for getting the results posted up so fast- just a shame my name wasn't on the results sheet! Oh well, maybe next year...

Nice work, ESB.


----------



## MattC (17/7/11)

Thanks Korev and the other organisers and judges. Congrats to all winners especially Sam and Joe, well done guys. Happy with my 3rd for my FES also looking forward to reading the judges feedback on my entries especially my Barleywine and Doppelbock. Being the first time I have brewed either style, Im keen to modify the recipes and technique to make them better.

Thanks again guys!

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/11)

mikk said:


> Thanks for getting the results posted up so fast- just a shame my name wasn't on the results sheet! Oh well, maybe next year...
> 
> Nice work, ESB.


+1. ESB'ers. Like the fact your website shows winning recipes.
Looking forward to the tasting notes. I had high hopes for my BDSA, and spent the last 2 weeks wondering where to fit that kegerator. (cue the sad violin)

Kelly, if the Tripel you placed with is the same in the Special Case Swap, it's a well deserved win.
It's a delicious beer!

Congrats to all the winners.
Pete


----------



## BOG (17/7/11)

BOG said:


> Wow, I got a HC (assuming thats Highly Commended. Yes ?) with an ESB in the ESB comp.....
> 
> Really very pleased.
> 
> ...



Sorry after a re-read that didn't come over correctly. 

That should have been , pissed off with myself I made a mistake at priming sugar amounts, not what it sounded..... sorry 


BOG


----------



## samhaldane (18/7/11)

DK said:


> Got me by 0.25 Sam!



What a close comp!

Thanks so much Peter and all the other ESBers and of course the sponsors. Sorry I couldn't help out stewarding again this year (on holiday in Europe).

Congratulations to the other winners. I'm sure you'll have a great day brewing at the Lord Nelson Joe, it's a great prize.

Peter, here are the details for my batch of ESB. I ran out of maris otter which is why I used some JW traditional ale and some biscuit. Also ran out of fuggles, so it's almost a single hop beer.

15 min EKG addition was in the cube (no-chill). Pitched a 1.5L starter of 1469 at 18C and let it rise to and ferment at 20C. IIRC the FG got down further than 1.020 but I don't have a record of it unfortunately.


Recipe: ESB
Style: 8C-English Pale Ale-Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 25.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.058 SG
Expected OG: 1.065 SG
Expected FG: 1.020 SG
Expected ABV: 6.1 %
Expected ABW: 4.8 %
Expected IBU (using Rager): 49.2
Expected Color: 13.2 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 20 degC

Fermentables
UK Pale Ale Malt 5.000 kg (74.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 0.830 kg (12.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Crystal - Heritage (Medium) 0.400 kg (5.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (3.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.100 kg (1.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.100 kg (1.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.100 kg (1.5 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Golding (4.5 % alpha) 55 g Loose Pellet Hops used All Of Boil
UK Fuggle (5.6 % alpha) 8 g Loose Pellet Hops used All Of Boil
UK Golding (4.5 % alpha) 60 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
UK Golding (4.5 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients

Yeast: Wyeast 1469-West Yorkshire Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (67C/152F)
Step: Rest at 67 degC for 60 mins


----------



## Korev (18/7/11)

Thanks for the recipe Sam - 1469 yeast and Goldings might try that myself

P1


----------



## mikem108 (18/7/11)

aha the source of all that malt complexity!


----------



## Colbatt (18/7/11)

My thanks also to the judges & organisers. Congratulations to the winners - wow Sam, you *are *de man!


----------



## petesbrew (20/7/11)

Just got my Scoresheets yesterday! Top work to the comp organisers.

Good judging notes. As mine was a thrown together recipe I wasn''t sure whether to enter it as a RIS or a BDSA (incorrectly went with the latter), but the judges got it right.

Thanks once again guys.
Pete


----------



## hoppinmad (20/7/11)

Received judging sheets today. Many thanks to Matt and Phillip for their detailed comments.


----------



## leeboy (20/7/11)

Very fast feedback guys! Was great entering your comp from the Hunter. The feedback was fantastic and the time to get it in the mail just as good. Well done guys, looks like you guys are great organisers. Not sure who in particular ran it all but great work! Thanks for the good scores also!


----------



## hewy (21/7/11)

Was just going to echo everyone elses sentiments so far - thanks for the great and quick feedback!


----------



## Mikedub (21/7/11)

me too, receiving the feedback was fantasic, thanks to the good folk involved,


----------



## Josh (21/7/11)

Ditto. My very detailed scoresheets arrived Tuesday. 

Thanks to all involved. And congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Colbatt (8/8/11)

Colbatt said:


> My thanks also to the judges & organisers. Congratulations to the winners - wow Sam, you *are *de man!



Certificate, score sheets & voucher arrived today! Thanks again to all involved


----------

